# Ho peco dbl slip wiring help.



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

So I am needing to install my dbl slip. It's peco sl90 insulfrog dbl slip. I am going to use two tortoise on the routes. Will I need to power the frogs? Just have gotten list on how to work this piece in.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If you have a Peco Insulfrog double slip turnout the frogs
are plastic and cannot be powered. 









Peco HO SL90 Code 100 Track Insulfrog Double Slip 12-Degree Turnout


Peco HO SL90 Code 100 Track Insulfrog Double Slip 12-Degree Turnout




www.modeltrainstuff.com





Unless you are
running small 4 wheel locos or locos that do not
have all wheel powerpickup you should have no
need of powered frogs.


Don


----------

